# Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?



## xxtrem01 (14. Juni 2007)

Moin Jungs,

war dieses Jahr schon einer los auf Makrele? Wenn ja, auf welchen Köder( Farbe,Art,...) bissen sie. Will morgen mit der Blauort von Büsum los!

MfG xxtrem01


----------



## SunnyundKrümel (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Wir waren leider noch nicht raus wollen es aber am Monatsende von Bensersiel aus probieren, werde natürlich berichten.
Wäre schön zu hören wie es bei Dir gelaufen ist.
Bis denn.


----------



## Macker (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Wir waren heute auch bei Eggi Ost 5in Böen 7 nach 3 Std. Meuterei und dann umgedreht.
Schade eigentlich fahren jetzt am27.06 Nochmal hoffentlich dann mit mehr Erfolg.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Nightbird61 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

waren am 12,06 mit der blauort los#: mit meinem kumpel ralf. nach 2 std ging es rund|asmil: hatten 60 tiger  und ungezählte stöcker |wavey:


----------



## SunnyundKrümel (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

@Nightbird61 : Das hört sich schon mal gut an, aber welche
                     Größe haben sie zur Zeit?


----------



## xxtrem01 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

War jemand nochmal untewegs oder hat was gehört????
Werde morgen mit der Blauort raus.|bla:|bla:|bla:
Werde dann berichten!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

nen kumpel war sonntag los!fäge sind super-er hatte bei 60 makrelen aufgehört zu fischen


----------



## xxtrem01 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Moin Jungs,
war gestern mit der Blauort unterwegs!:vik::vik::vik:
Hatten zu zwei aufn Bug 150 Makrelen.
Gruss xxtrem01


----------



## Goedi6 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Das hört sich gut an.
Fahren am Samstag mit dem Verein von Bensersiel aus 
mit der Möwe raus.
Ich hoffe wir haben genauso viel Erfolg.

Werde dann berichten.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Na, die Blauort scheint ja wirklich ein gutes Schiff zu sein! Da hört man doch öfter von guten Fängen. Vielleicht muss ich irgenwann doch mal den etwas längeren Weg in Kauf nehmen... Werde wohl mein Glück dieses Jahr erstmal wieder mit der Möwe von Bensersiel, oder der anderen Möwe von Hooksiel aus versuchen. Die Möwe in Bensersiel hat mir letztes Jahr sehr gut gefallen. Prima Besatzung. Wiesen sogar ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass selbstverständlich auch mitgebrachte Getränke verzehrt werden dürfen. Das hab ich schon ganz anders erlebt auf Kuttern...

Schreibt mal ordentlich Fang-/ oder auch Nichtfangberichte ins Board. Dann ist man immer auf dem Laufenden.

Die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage spricht ja nicht grad für´beste Makrelenangelei. Naja, man wird sehen.

Gruß und Petri

Björn


----------



## flypeck (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Hallo,
fahre Ende Juli nach Gretsiel (Nähe Norddeich) und wollte mal mit nem Kutter auf Makrele gehen. Habe das erst einmal letztes Jahr von Büsum aus gemacht. 
Im Board habe ich einiges über z.B. die Freia in Dornumersiel oder die Möve in Bensersiel gehört. In Norddeich scheint es einen eher kleinen Kutter für bis zu 12 Personen zu geben. Kann mir einer einen Tip geben, welcher Kutter zu empfehlen ist?
Danke,
flypeck


----------



## wenja (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Hallo zusammen,
Waren am 23.6.07 raus.
Hooksiel MS Möwe
Makrelen wenige ca.10-15 St. pro Person.
Hatten nur zwei kleine Schwärme
Aber Dorschfänge  der Skipper hat sich richtig ins 
Zeug gelegt um uns aufzumuntern.
ca. 5-10 Dorsche pro Nase aber jetzt kommts
die Dinger alle größer 50 cm die kleineren habe ich nicht mitgezählt.
Die Mannschaft von der Möwe war ja nicht 
immer unumstritten (Viel Bier verkauft dann gabs Fänge)
hat sich wirklich gebessert. Ich hoffe es bleibt so.
Bis dann denn...


----------



## Goedi6 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Markrelenangeln der Hochseegruppe Sulingen von Bensersiel aus
mit der Möwe am. 23.06.07

Der kapitän hat die ganze Zeit nach Schwärmen gesucht, hat aber leider keinen gefunden.Es sind immer nur kleine Trupps durchgezogen und dem entsprechend kamen auch nicht die 
Mengen hoch.
Fänge: Insgesamt 410 Makrelen mit 20 Leuten.


----------



## SunnyundKrümel (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

@ Goedi : Wie lange wart Ihr denn auf See, das Ihr keinen Schwarm hattet?


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Die Möwe in Bensersiel fährt, wie die meisten Kutter, so 8 bis 9 Stunden raus.

War letztes Jahr auch mit dem Schiff unterwegs, ohne dass ein Schwarm gefunden wurde. Aber die Crew ist spitze, an der lag es nicht. 
Bin leider in den letzten vier Jahren trotz ein bis zwei Törns pro Jahr, nicht mehr in den Genuss eines richtigen Makrelenschwarmes gekommen... Die Jahre davor hat das fast jedes mal hingehauen!
Dies Jahr muss es mal wieder klappen!!!

Petri
Björn


----------



## Goedi6 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Ja stimmt.Die gesammte Ausfahrt dauerte 8 Stunden
(6-14 Uhr).Angelzeit etwa 6 Stunden.
Ich fahre jedes Jahr zwei bis dreimal auf Makrele und bei mir
ist es jetzt auch schon 2 Jahre her als ich den den
letzten Schwarm hatte.Letztes Jahr war nicht besonders.
Bei einer Ausfahrt hatte ich 17 bei der anderen 26 Makrelen.
Das Jahr davor war aber der Hammer: 70/120/65 Makrelen.
Das ging ab!!|supergri Ist also immer Glückssache!
Am samstag sagte uns der kapitän das die Makrelen jetzt ungefähr 2 Wochen da sind und sie am Vortag das erste Mal richtig im Schwarm standen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## SunnyundKrümel (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Ich frage nur deshalb, weil wir so ca. um 16 Uhr zwei riesen Schwärme hatten und mit 2,5 Leuten 320 Makrelen (inkl Stöcker) hatten und das unmittelbar vor den Inseln. Die 0,5 Leute kommen deshalb zustande, da ein Neuling dabei war, der aber ebenfalls sehr gut gefangen hat.


----------



## Wanne (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Hört sich ja alles schon ganz gut an. Fahre diesen Samstag von Hooksiel aus. Kann sein, dass wir auch mit der Möwe fahren. Weiß aber nicht genau. Der Verein Organisiert das bei uns. Werde euch danach berichten, was wir gefangen haben.


----------



## Goedi6 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Hallo Sunnyundkrümel,

seid ihr auch mit der Möwe von Bensersiel raus?
Dann seid Ihr rauf als wir runter sind!
Da war gerade wieder auflaufendes Wasser.
Dann haben wir wohl Pech und Ihr Glück gehabt.

Gruß
Goedi6


----------



## SunnyundKrümel (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Moin Goedi6, nein nicht mit der Möwe, mit eigenem Boot und ner Süßen dabei (falls nichts beißen sollte).


----------



## Wulli (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*



SunnyundKrümel schrieb:


> Moin Goedi6, nein nicht mit der Möwe, mit eigenem Boot und ner Süßen dabei (falls nichts beißen sollte).




...seeeeehhhhhhr gut!!!|supergri:q

könnte wetten, dass die Fische an dem tag verdammt schlecht beißen!|supergri:q:m

Viel Spass, und hoffentlich habt ihr nicht zu hohen Wellengang...

Wulli


----------



## wenja (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*



SunnyundKrümel schrieb:


> Ich frage nur deshalb, weil wir so ca. um 16 Uhr zwei riesen Schwärme hatten und mit 2,5 Leuten 320 Makrelen (inkl Stöcker) hatten und das unmittelbar vor den Inseln. Die 0,5 Leute kommlen deshalb zustande, da ein Neuling dabei war, der aber ebenfalls sehr gut gefangen hat.



Das bestätigt meine fahrt vom letzten samstag von hooksiel. wir hatten kurz vor wangerooge einen schwarm mit passablen makrelen. hinter den inseln tote hose, auf der rücktour wieder
kurz von wangerooge einen schwarm.
vielleicht sollte man nicht so weit rausfahren.
(denn das gute liegt so nah ).

gruß wenja

ps : sonntag gehts von bensersiel raus


----------



## Wanne (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

War am 30.06. mit der Möwe von Hooksiel aus. Übelst hohe Wellen und keinen einzigen Fisch. :c Naja. Man kann eben nicht alles haben. Hatten wohl Pech...


----------



## turmsteiger (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

War heute mit der Blauort unterwegs.
Wind bis fast 7. Fahrt bis 11 Uhr unter Land vor Helgogland. Geangelt bis 13:15 Uhr. Fänge zwischen 10 und 40 Makrelen pro Mann, wobei die meisten zwischen 10 und 20 gefangen haben. Fast alles  kleine Makrelen  die keine 30 cm hatten#d.
Dazu kam noch auf der Hinfahrt das große Kotzen.
2 Std. effektiv geangelt und 13 Std. unterwegs gewesen;+.
Es war nicht der Hit.
Allen Anderen die bald losfahren wünsch ich bessere Bedingungen und maßige Fische.#h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Moin,
das hörte sich ja nicht so gut an ......aber unsere Fänge mit der MS Möwe am 24. Juni von Bensersiel aus waren noch schlechter (30 Leute zusammen 210 Makrelen und Stöcker)!

Mit der BLAUORT bin ich im Winter schon 3-mal von Laboe (Ostsee) auf Dorsch ´rausgefahren und im Sommer liegt sie bekanntlich in Büsum für Makrele.

Was mich interessiert: Stören die beiden Hochdecks vorne und hinten beim Makrelenangeln eigentlich nicht? Denn wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich die Fische erst auf das 2. Deck hochziehen muss und wenn sie so zappeln, dann fallen doch einige (viele) wieder zurück ins Wasser. Bei Dorschen nicht so das Problem, wenn sie zu groß sind, werden sie vom Bootsmann auf dem Unterdeck gegafft und die kleineren verhalten sich viel ruhiger als die Makrelen. Die Blauort wäre nicht so der idale Kutter zum Mako-Angeln, denke ich.....

*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger*


----------



## turmsteiger (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Makrelenfänge vom Kutter in der Nordsee?*

Hallo Karauschenjäger,
die vorne oben haben am besten gefangen. Da die Schwärme sporadisch kamen, konnten die vier vorne  immer wieder zum richtigen Punkt werfen. Da die Makrelen nicht groß waren, gab es auch kein Problem beim hochheben.
Gruß Ralf#6


----------

